# My brothers friend...the most close-minded individual EVER



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

So over this past weekend me and by siblings unintentionally ended up having a semi talent show/concert in my moms living room with her recently upgraded shiny black baby grand piano. Well in the midst of it my brother's friend (I'm not sure why he was there anyway) made the comment people who play instruments are more intelligent than those that don't and also have the exact same personality type I something T something...don't remember. I play piano and violin and can strum a guitar pretty decently but I have a lot of very intelligent friends that don't play any instruments. He's a jerk and that made me mad. Most people don't even believe in those assessments.

What do you guys think about them? Have you ever taken one and thought..."oh my goodness that is EXACTLY like me!!" or is it more like wow that is kind of like me and move on. I didn't think people actually take those so seriously and HE obviously does...jerk

I think I got it out of my system lol


----------

